# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  بيتزا رول .... طريقة جديدة وسهلة (مصورة خطوة خطوة )

## اوتار فاطمه

*بيتزا رول .... طريقة جديدة وسهلة (مصورة خطوة خطوة )* 




بيتزا رول .... 
..


الصراحة كانت لذيذة و العجينة المستخدمة هي عجينة العشر دقائق
الميزة فيها أنها فعلاً ما ياخذ وقت و جاهزة للأستعمال على طول

طريقة العجينة :-

المقادير:

الخطوة الأولى

فنجان قهوة سكر / 2 ملعقة اكل خميره فوريه / 2 كاس ماء دافئ /ذرة ملح / 2 كاس دقيق.

الطريقه:

الخطوة الثانية:
تخلط هذه المقادير مع بعض وتترك لمدة 10 دقائق 
بعدالعشر دقائق يضاف لها
3 كاسات دقيق /نصف كاس زيت.

وتعجن جيدا وتستخدم حسب الشكل المرغوب 
ملاحظه//هذه العجينه لجميع الاستخدامات وانا سويت فيها خلية نحل وفطائر وطلعت روعه جربوها يابنات لاتفوتكم.
ارجوا ان ينال اعجابكم



مقادير الحشوة:

صحن دجاج مفتت
بصل مقطع شرائح
فلفل أخضر بارد شرائح
الجزر مبشور
مشروم ( حسب الرغبة )
زيتون ( حسب الرغبة )
جبن مزوريلا مبشور

الطريقة
في طابي نحمس البصل والفلفل الاخضر والجزر والمشروم ونضيف اليها الدجاج ونحمسها جيدا ثم نبهرها بقليل من الفلفل الاسود والملح 
بعد أن تبرد الحشوة السابقة نضع عليها الزيتون و الجبن و نخلطها مع بعضها 

نأخذ قطعة من العجين ونفردها قدر المستطاع بشكل طولي
نضع عليها الحشوة و نترك مسافة من الأطراف



ـ ثم نلفها بشكل أسطواني ..ثم نقطعها ((طريقة التقطيع واضحة في الصور))
تصفينها في صينية الفرن




وهذه صورتها بعد ماطلعتها من الفرن





وبالعافية عليكم ....

طبعا 

مسروق لعيونكم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*روووووووووووووعه*
*شو هالبيتزااا الطيبه الشهيهـ*
*تسلمي ام محمد عالنقل الحلووو*
*بانتظااار اطباقج اللذيييذه*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## فرح

وااااو حركـــــــــــاااات راااائعه 
حبيبتي ام حمووودي 
تسلم يدينك ياااقلبي ويعطيك العاافيه

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> *روووووووووووووعه*
> 
> *شو هالبيتزااا الطيبه الشهيهـ*
> *تسلمي ام محمد عالنقل الحلووو*
> *بانتظااار اطباقج اللذيييذه*
> *دمتي بخير*
> 
> *تحيااااتي*



الشكر الجزيل لكِ ولروعة هذا العطاء 
دائماً رائعه بالطرح لاحرمنا المولى من 
مشاركاتكِ المتميزه لاعدمناكِ أخيتي شذاااوي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> وااااو حركـــــــــــاااات راااائعه 
> 
> حبيبتي ام حمووودي 
> تسلم يدينك ياااقلبي ويعطيك العاافيه



منوره الموضوع حبيبتي فروووحه ردودك الحلوة 
ربي يعطيك العافية 
ومنور دووووووووووووم

----------


## ساجدة لربها

[IMG]http://img216.**************/img216/4729/113700477886tt.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ايات الروح



----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> [IMG]http://img216.**************/img216/4729/113700477886tt.gif[/IMG]



الله يسلم حبيبتي على الرد الحلو والطله الحلوة منك 


دوم تواصلج دمتي بكل الود يا الغلا

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> 



حياج الله حبيبتي على المرور 

دوم متواصله معاي 

دمتي بكل الود يا الغلا

----------


## ليلاس

يسلموووووووووووووا

بيتزا غير شكل

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

يسلمو ع المرور الرائع

نورتي الصفحه بتواجدك 

دمتي بعين الباري

----------

